# SolusVM database dump, what is in a full dump file



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Non-providers and those that do not use SolusVM seem to be wondering what is in the SolusVM database.

Here is a list of the tables in their database.   Can expand upon specific tables and providers can discuss the data arrangement in further details.

Customers have a right to know what data is leaked/recorded.  Please keep the thread on topic and ask questions so you are informed as a customer.

This is taken from the most recent CVPS SolusVM dump:

mysql> show tables;

+----------------------+

| Tables_in_june       |

+----------------------+

| adminacl             |

| administrators       |

| adminlog             |

| adminnotes           |

| adminwhitelist       |

| api                  |

| apilog               |

| authenticationlog    |

| backupservers        |

| bandwidthstatistics  |

| buycpanel            |

| centralbackup        |

| clientapi            |

| clientlog            |

| clients              |

| configuration        |

| consolesessions      |

| crontab              |

| customemailtemplates |

| dnsplans             |

| dnsservergroups      |

| dnsservers           |

| emailtemplates       |

| ftpservers           |

| hvmtemplates         |

| ipaddresses          |

| ipblocknodes         |

| ipblocks             |

| ipv6                 |

| isos                 |

| keymaps              |

| kvmdata              |

| kvmtemplates         |

| license              |

| links                |

| mediagroups          |

| mediasync            |

| nodegroups           |

| nodes                |

| pdns                 |

| plans                |

| s_bandwidth          |

| secondaryhdd         |

| smslog               |

| syscheck             |

| systemmessages       |

| templates            |

| version              |

| vservers             |

| vzdata               |

| xendata              |

+----------------------+

52 rows in set (0.04 sec)


----------



## bobbert (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok I have a very basic grasp on this stuff so please bear with me 

what it looks like to me is that the info in this database had the control panel info and the root password

(which in my case was the original one that was assigned to me that I promptly changed and is not longer valid)

But not anything about users or passwords from the actual server that was running

Thanks for all of your help


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Poking around at the database.

Table *nodes* = all the CVPS nodes being controlled by SolusVM:

mysql> select count(nodeid) from nodes;

+---------------+

| count(nodeid) |

+---------------+

|           109 |

+---------------+

 

 

Table *adminwhitelist *is an IP whitelist for the owner and employees and their own IPs.   Interesting, employee on SBCGlobal (Adam/Kevin), another on CAN cable company and a third who lives in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania.

 

Table *adminlog *is a list of various actions taken by the admins (re-activating VPSes, adding IPs, etc.)

 

Table *authenticationlog *is a log of all logins by customers.  Includes your IP address logged in from, the VPS ip address and your username plus if successful or failed.

 

Table *backupservers *is name, ip of, hostname, and id and a password string.  Assuming these are backup servers for the data on the VPSes.

There exist FOUR servers. Chicago, Buffalo, Chicago and Los Angeles.    

There are none for Atlanta, Dallas and Choopa (NY/NJ).

 

Table *bandwidthstatistics*  is where current monthly allocation of bandwidth and actual use for VPSes is stored.

 

Table *buycpanel *has info who is a cPanel paying customer at CVPS. 233 cPanel licenses currently sold.

 

Table *centralbackup *looks to be a log of backups of the ISO install images...

 

Table *clientapi *looks to be SolusVM specific API keys for the customers.  2259 API keys in the database.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2013)

*@* Welp... wasn't originally gonna say anything.  But I have a new query for those of you that were curious about his claims that "there was no more oversell".


SELECT nodes.nodeid, nodes.name, COUNT(vservers.vserverid) as vservers, SUM(vservers.ram)/1073741824 AS ram FROM nodes, vservers WHERE nodes.nodeid = vservers.nodeid GROUP BY nodeid;

This will show each node, the name of the node, how many vservers are on the node, and the total amount of 'guaranteed' RAM (in GB) assigned to the vservers on that node (not burst/swap/etc).


----------



## Ash (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2013)

GetKVM_Ash said:


> Figures for the people that didn't download would be nice <3


Sorry sir, I don't have the DB.  I'm sure it'll turn up eventually though.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2013)

> |    120 | chi60   |      150 |      301.875 |


Ahahahaha, bloody hell.  A node with 300GB of "physical" RAM?  Must be one hell of a chassis


----------



## bzImage (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## bfj (Jun 18, 2013)

372GB of Ram boxes, where do I sign up?!?


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 18, 2013)

I like how they advertise their server configuration. "massive amounts of ram" "dual quad core xeon". Can't get any more vague than that.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> "massive amounts of ram"


I can't stop hearing "Huge... tracts of land" now <_<


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 18, 2013)

Anybody know what hardware they are actually using? Surely they ain't just running E3s with 32 gigs of ram..


----------



## Francisco (Jun 18, 2013)

Reece said:


> Anybody know what hardware they are actually using? Surely they ain't just running E3s with 32 gigs of ram..


Most nodes are.

They have a few E5's in LA I think? And some legacy E5620's in BUF/CHI I'm guessing.

The 56xx's and E5's can take a decent amount of RAM (96 - 128GB RAM) but the E3's are 32GB MAX.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> The 56xx's and E5's can take a decent amount of RAM (96 - 128GB RAM) but the E3's are 32GB MAX.


 

I severely doubt they have anything more than mostly 32GB RAM servers deployed.

The growth since last hack came from EoR servers pushed over to CVPS.  Those weren't huge RAM servers.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> The growth since last hack came from EoR servers pushed over to CVPS


Stop lying, we did not take any EoR servers as we own all our stuff. We have been beefed up on Dual E5's as well


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> we did not take any EoR servers as we own all our stuff. We have been beefed up on Dual E5's as well


 

This isn't the story CC employees told.   You folks do have internal leakage.


----------



## Amitz (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Bigmouth! Still massive overselling even *if* some of your nodes are Dual E5's now...


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> This isn't the story CC employees told. You folks do have internal leakage.


Do you even know when you are lying or telling the truth anymore? You are pure nonsense


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Do you even know when you are lying or telling the truth anymore? You are pure nonsense


 

Cut the teenage mentality theatrics out.  You are total liar and we've proved that multiple times over the past week in public. 

Next thing you are going to claim you weren't hacked and everything is secure... Oh wait!  You did that and hours later down came your empire.

After that you are going to claim I never PM'd you prior to the leak to the world telling you to double check things that you were leaking.

Which thing that I said is a "lie" or "distortion" or "incorrect"?


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Most nodes are.
> 
> 
> They have a few E5's in LA I think? And some legacy E5620's in BUF/CHI I'm guessing.
> ...


E5 can go to 256GB and above easily, but that's for another day.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 18, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> E5 can go to 256GB and above easily, but that's for another day.


Right, should have split that up  E5's can do 768GB chipset wise. Not sure if there's boards that support that though.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Right, should have split that up E5's can do 768GB



Stop teasing CVPS_Chris with server porn.  Those are 32GB boxes in his world and his buddy's company.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Right, should have split that up  E5's can do 768GB chipset wise. Not sure if there's boards that support that though.
> 
> 
> Francisco


There are. Supermicro have barebones packaged as such.


----------



## earl (Jun 18, 2013)

So at 300GB of ram for that server they should pull in around $1,050/mo for just that server!!

WOW I think that's good money!


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

earl said:


> So at 300GB of ram for that server they should pull in around $1,050/mo for just that server!!


 

Not so quick 

Looking at earlier numbers, saw up to 300GB of RAM sold on a box which is a strong 9 (sold) -to-1 (actual) RAM ratio.

Extending that math 300GB of RAM = 2700GB of RAM sold.   2700GB / 2GB = 1350 2GB plans.

CVPS has  their 2GB plans at as low as $2/mo and high of $7.95 for folks who pay attention.

If they sold all $2 plans = $2700/month per server per month

If they sold all $7.95 plans = $10732.50 per server per month


----------



## earl (Jun 18, 2013)

Hmm.. maybe I misread the whole thing? I was under the impression that 300GB was the inflated ram and that in reality the server only has 96-128GB of ram, not sure what kind of plans they stuff in each server but for simplicity sake I used the 1GB @$3.50 plans that I saw from LEB.

Is it really possible that they can make up to $10K/mo per server? no wonder everyone wants to be in the VPS market!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2013)

earl said:


> was under the impression that 300GB was the inflated ram and that in reality the server only has 96-128GB of ram


You have the right idea. But his servers only have ~32GB of RAM, by his own admittance.


----------



## earl (Jun 18, 2013)

WOW!! 32GB inflated to 300GB.. that's insane.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

earl said:


> WOW!! 32GB inflated to 300GB.. that's insane.


Yes sir, welcome to the LOW END.  32GB boxes with 200-300GB sold on the same server.  9-to-1 ratio.  But some sales douche will show up here and say they manage the load and 90% of users aren't using their allocation, etc.

You would have noticed the RAM info/counts, but moderators pulled the database figures down.   So the thread is hard to follow in places.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> You would have noticed the RAM info/counts, but moderators pulled the database figures down.


There are still a few pastebins of it up - anyone interested in the figures could easily get them from IRC.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 18, 2013)

Aldryic said:


> There are still a few pastebins of it up - anyone interested in the figures could easily get them from IRC.


*@[member='Aldryic C'bo*


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's your David Letterman Top 10 abused nodes at CVPS:

+--------+-------+----------+---------+

| nodeid | name  | vservers | ram     |

+--------+-------+----------+---------+

|    110 | atl2  |      183 |     372 |

|    109 | atl1  |      161 |     317 |

|    120 | chi60 |      150 | 301.875 |

|    122 | la13  |      150 | 299.125 |

|    111 | la11  |      156 |     293 |

|    117 | chi58 |      142 | 286.625 |

|    121 | chi59 |      140 |   271.5 |

|    132 | chi64 |      137 | 270.375 |

|    140 | chi67 |      137 | 260.375 |

|     81 | chi52 |      158 |   257.5 |

+--------+-------+----------+---------+


----------



## earl (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey did you know McDonald's have packets of the big mac sauce! it's true..


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

earl said:


> WOW!! 32GB inflated to 300GB.. that's insane.


Earl do not listen to them, that is an Dual E5 with 128GB Ram. They like to stir trouble for no reason


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Earl do not listen to them, that is an Dual E5 with 128GB Ram



Is does? 128 GB of RAM?  Prove it, counterfeit some proof.  Does your boot screen look this?


----------



## earl (Jun 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Earl do not listen to them, that is an Dual E5 with 128GB Ram. They like to stir trouble for no reason


Hey, I'm not saying that's what you did.. it's all just stipulations really, shooting the breeze like when LEA was around..


----------

